# MULTI 4 HD Disparu sur Lille



## leodelille (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Sur Lille il y a un problème de disparition du Multi4 depuis le passage à la HD.
(Emission de M6, W9, NT1, etc...
L'ancien émetteur de Lambersart était jusqu'alors dédié à M6 Lille qui diffusait le programme national et le décrochage régional de 19h45 : le six minutes Lille.

Depuis début janvier : changement de programme ! Plus rien sur la fréquence Lambersart.

Et donc eyetv2 indique : pas de signal.   Il n'y a rien.

Quelqu'un peut il m'indiquer la nouvelle fréquence du Multi4 ( à rentrer manuellement sur eyetv2 ou eyetv3), car elle ne figure nulle part dans les forums. Ce serait la fréquence de l'émetteur de Bouvigny.

Si par hasard un technicien TDF passe par ici, peut il me répondre ?

Merci.

LEO.


----------

